# Scared of any animals?



## AnimalLady

Are there any animals that you are afraid of? Besides Lions, Tigers and Bears (OH MY!)

I'm deathly afraid of lizards and all things like. Like stop breathing for a second scared. It kinda sucks since theyre small little things and they are ALL OVER MIAMI.. but goodness they scare me.

We have these Blueish/Greenish CRAZY SCARY looking lizards in my yard. I mean, they're scary, and fast and smart little fkers. They do this weird thing with their hands, I have no idea what kind they are, really pretty to look at, but OMG i'm terrified of them. These specific lizards or whatever they are are very brave. I was with Mac the other day and one just came right out and ran over my foot, i about passed out!

I think my fear really stems from a crappy ex boyfriend I had. In highschool buddy thought it would be funny to get me in a corner and put his huge *** iguana all in my face, THE THING BIT ME. Since then, FA' GET ABOUT IT!


----------



## Careym13

Spiders. yuck. We have an outdoor storage shed in the backyard for the lawnmower and such and it is affectionately called "the spider cabinet" due to the high population of large spiders inside. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## dmmj

scared? Not really there a certain I know that I respect because if you don't they will eat you but I'm not scared of them


----------



## AnimalLady

Careym13 said:


> Spiders. yuck. We have an outdoor storage shed in the backyard for the lawnmower and such and it is affectionately called "the spider cabinet" due to the high population of large spiders inside. Totally unacceptable.



ahh! BURN IT DOWN! lol


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> scared? Not really there a certain I know that I respect because if you don't they will eat you but I'm not scared of them



These are the only animals that I seriously am scared of. Everything else that i'm not 100% with I just stay away, but these things.. oh man..


----------



## Careym13

AnimalLady said:


> ahh! BURN IT DOWN! lol


Oh I am tempted to. I'm sure they'll all come flying out like they did in Arachnophobia.


----------



## AnimalLady

GOT IT, The ones i'm deathly afraid of are called "Rainbow Whiptails" and there is an abundance of them in my yard. My dogs try and help, but they've managed to allude my hunter mutt, Oso


----------



## Jodie

Careym13 said:


> Spiders. yuck. We have an outdoor storage shed in the backyard for the lawnmower and such and it is affectionately called "the spider cabinet" due to the high population of large spiders inside. Totally unacceptable.


We have a crawl space under our basement that we call the spider room. I am not scared of spiders, but hate them.
Snakes, I am scared of.


----------



## Turtlepete

Centipedes and roaches are the only creatures that inspire an irrational fear in me….


----------



## Tom

I handle all animals as part of my job, so no, I'm not afraid of any of them.


----------



## Tom

Turtlepete said:


> Centipedes and roaches are the only creatures that inspire an irrational fear in me….



If you ever come out here to visit, I am totally locking you in the reptile room with all the roach bins until you get over it!!!


----------



## Careym13

Jodie said:


> We have a crawl space under our basement that we call the spider room. I am not scared of spiders, but hate them.
> Snakes, I am scared of.


Yeah, hate is probably a better way to describe it. They don't make me run screaming (unless I walk into a web) they mostly just gross me out to no end. Big spiders like tarantulas don't bother me though...just the smaller, house/spider cabinet variety.


----------



## AnimalLady

Tom said:


> I handle all animals as part of my job, so no, I'm not afraid of any of them.



What do you do? I am going to take a guess.....zoo keeper of some sort?


----------



## AnimalLady

Careym13 said:


> Yeah, hate is probably a better way to describe it. They don't make me run screaming (unless I walk into a web) they mostly just gross me out to no end. Big spiders like tarantulas don't bother me though...just the smaller, house/spider cabinet variety.



Ive been bitten by a brown recluse, I have the ugly horrible scar to prove it... worst feeling in the world. I would say your hate for smaller spiders is valid.
I'm not scared of them, but my husband sure is, its quite comical to see


----------



## Tom

AnimalLady said:


> What do you do? I am going to take a guess.....zoo keeper of some sort?



I train animals for movies and TV. Been doing it since the mid 90's.

I'm actually on a tortoise job today. Got 4 of my leopard tortoises here.


----------



## wellington

Spiders, scorpions and any creepy bugs. Animals, I don't know of any. My ideal way to die would be from one of my favorite animals. Which there are many. So, no I don't know of any animals I'm afraid of, just some bugs.


----------



## wellington

Careym13 said:


> Spiders. yuck. We have an outdoor storage shed in the backyard for the lawnmower and such and it is affectionately called "the spider cabinet" due to the high population of large spiders inside. Totally unacceptable.



Hot shot spider and scorpion spray. Works wonders and last quite some time. Home Depot and Menards both carry it and I'm sure other places. It really does work GREAT. I always have 2-3 cans a summer on hand. I spray every spider I see.


----------



## AnimalLady

Tom said:


> I train animals for movies and TV. Been doing it since the mid 90's.
> 
> I'm actually on a tortoise job today. Got 4 of my leopard tortoises here.



Thats a really cool career! Nice!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I agree with David here, I have respect and show caution with some animals, but i'm not scared of any as such.
Hate camels, but not scared of them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Our Florida flying running and virtually indestructible giant cockroaches!
I'd rather live surrounded by grizzly bears!


----------



## Lexiii

Moths. I am terrified of moths.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Our Florida flying running and virtually indestructible giant cockroaches!
> I'd rather live surrounded by grizzly bears!


----------



## AnimalLady

jaizei said:


>




What is this?! A bear?


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> Our Florida flying running and virtually indestructible giant cockroaches!
> I'd rather live surrounded by grizzly bears!



Palmetto bugs! They attack my husband ALL the time!


----------



## Careym13

Lexiii said:


> Moths. I am terrified of moths.


Ever hear of the moth man?


----------



## Careym13

wellington said:


> Hot shot spider and scorpion spray. Works wonders and last quite some time. Home Depot and Menards both carry it and I'm sure other places. It really does work GREAT. I always have 2-3 cans a summer on hand. I spray every spider I see.


Oh I am definitely going to buy some of that!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> Palmetto bugs! They attack my husband ALL the time!


I woke up the other morning with one on my leg IN BED.
Better than ANY alarm clock.
Any time it rains, they come inside.


----------



## Careym13

ZEROPILOT said:


> I woke up the other morning with one on my leg IN BED.
> Better than ANY alarm clock.
> Any time it rains, they come inside.


Oh that is so not cool....


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> I woke up the other morning with one on my leg IN BED.
> Better than ANY alarm clock.
> Any time it rains, they come inside.



Yesterday my poor kid, he was in the bathroom and one came under the door, he screamed bloody murder! The dang rain is brining in all the nasties!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AnimalLady said:


> Are there any animals that you are afraid of?


 I'm afraid, terrified really, of dinosaurs. We're talking here not the huge ones that eat elephants or hippos, those smaller ones that are the size of squirrels and run/hunt in groups/packs looking to bite me multiple times until I can't get up and then they cover me en-mass biting all over and running off with little mouthfuls of me the little punks.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

AnimalLady said:


> What is this?! A bear?


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


Man, if that's real, that guy would deserve to lose a hand.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lexiii said:


> Moths. I am terrified of moths.


Ha! My sister is afraid of moths too -and butterflies actually. She has been afraid of them her whole life. When we were both in our early 20's we were walking into an apartment building lobby one evening and a giant moth actually FLEW INTO HER MOUTH. It was so shocking. As if she wasn't already terrified of them! Her mouth was covered in powder! blech!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! My sister is afraid of moths too -and butterflies actually. She has been afraid of them her whole life. When we were both in our early 20's we were walking into an apartment building lobby one evening and a giant moth actually FLEW INTO HER MOUTH. It was so shocking. As if she wasn't already terrified of them! Her mouth was covered in powder! blech!


I love it ! ! !


----------



## leigti

I am afraid of parrots and other large birds. There was a pet store my friends and I used to always go to and they had these gigantic birds there. Everybody wanted the bird to sit on their arm I was mortified. The minute it started walking up towards my elbow I wanted no part of it. I'm always afraid they're going to peck at my eyes or something. Totally irrational but hey what can I say.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> afraid of parrots and other large birds. I want no part of them I'm always afraid they're going to peck at my eyes or something. Totally irrational but hey what can I say.


Not irrational thinking to me. Kinda logical actually …


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not irrational thinking to me. Kinda logical actually …


There was actually an eye doctor in our town that did falconry. Until his falcon actually did poke his eye out. Ended his career and his falconry habit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Ended his career and his falconry habit.


 I'm sure it hurt something real bad as well.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sure it hurt something real bad as well.


I can't even imagine, grosses me out just thinking about it. I don't even particularly like parakeets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! My sister is afraid of moths too -and butterflies actually. She has been afraid of them her whole life. When we were both in our early 20's we were walking into an apartment building lobby one evening and a giant moth actually FLEW INTO HER MOUTH. It was so shocking. As if she wasn't already terrified of them! Her mouth was covered in powder! blech!


I ate a large butterfly for a bet at school.
Bleuch is right!!!
It was really horrible, scales stick to the roof of your moth and tongue.
I recommend taking the wings off before eating.
Not scared of them, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I ate a large butterfly for a bet at school.
> Bleuch is right!!!
> It was really horrible, scales stick to the roof of your moth and tongue.
> I recommend taking the wings off before eating.
> Not scared of them, though.


I meant mouth, not moth, but an interesting and relevant slip.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I meant mouth, not moth, but an interesting and relevant slip.


I read it as you intended without even noticing I'm still cringing over you actually doing it ON PURPOSE I'm debating whether to let the sister know...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I read it as you intended without even noticing I'm still cringing over you actually doing it ON PURPOSE I'm debating whether to let the sister know...


Well, I was about 9 at the time, so old enough to know better. 
Still, valuable life lesson learned.
Butterflies taste vile.


----------



## Careym13

leigti said:


> I am afraid of parrots and other large birds. There was a pet store my friends and I used to always go to and they had these gigantic birds there. Everybody wanted the bird to sit on their arm I was mortified. The minute it started walking up towards my elbow I wanted no part of it. I'm always afraid they're going to peck at my eyes or something. Totally irrational but hey what can I say.


You definitely do not want to come to my house!


----------



## AnimalLady

OMG, this thread has turned into all laughs! LOL!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How about these on the canal bank?


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about these on the canal bank?



Going into panic mode..... NOW.


----------



## Rutibegga

Mid-sized snakes. I'm unafraid of garters and other small snakes, and I'm (irrationally, since they could actually kill me) unafraid of boas and pythons, but those fast-moving things, like rat snakes? No. Just no. I get that this is probably my brain trying to protect me from similarly sized venomous types, but it irks me that non-venomous snakes of this size scare me so much.


----------



## christinaland128

I'm not scared of anything except centipedes gross me out. When I was young, I was lifting the ceiling panels in my basement and got a headful of centipedes. They were stuck in my long hair. Now when I see one I shriek like baby, LOL but I don't kill them because I respect they could make a sissy out of me.


----------



## christinaland128

Rutibegga said:


> Mid-sized snakes. I'm unafraid of garters and other small snakes, and I'm (irrationally, since they could actually kill me) unafraid of boas and pythons, but those fast-moving things, like rat snakes? No. Just no. I get that this is probably my brain trying to protect me from similarly sized venomous types, but it irks me that non-venomous snakes of this size scare me so much.


Really? Even this little cutie? My baby snake Peanut has a kitty cat shaped mouth. I think she's precious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

christinaland128 said:


> Really? Even this little cutie? My baby snake Peanut has a kitty cat shaped mouth. I think she's precious!
> View attachment 149970


So do I.


----------



## Lexiii

Careym13 said:


> Ever hear of the moth man?


Yes.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree with David here, I have respect and show caution with some animals, but i'm not scared of any as such.
> Hate camels, but not scared of them.



You just have to learn their weaknesses; like lions with toilet paper.


----------



## teresaf

Garden Gnomes....they terrify me


----------



## Rutibegga

christinaland128 said:


> Really? Even this little cutie? My baby snake Peanut has a kitty cat shaped mouth. I think she's precious!
> View attachment 149970


Cute now. Once it hits about 18in? Nope.


----------



## Floof

WASPS! Wasps and other bee-like things, including bees... Although I do have massive respect for bumblebees and don't want them to die. I just don't want them anywhere near me! Centipedes and black widows also freak me out.

I was terrified of birds and tarantulas growing up. Then I took a job at a full line pet store that put me in direct contact with both (and centipedes) on a daily basis, and I got over both fears fairly quickly. Still freaked out by centipedes, though.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

I'm TERRIFIED of spiders. I don't care where I am - if I see one I go running and act like a child. It's really embarrassing but I can not get over my fear. 
Everything else is fine - I'm not a great lover of birds but I'm not scared of them, just a little cautious when they are around me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm TERRIFIED of spiders. I don't care where I am - if I see one I go running and act like a child.


 Have you ever used a lighter to burn one on the gas tank of your car while you were filling it with gas? If yes, I saw the video…


----------



## bouaboua

Snake. 

I don't like them at all, even as in the form of toy. To me, a dead snake is a good snake.

Sorry!! to you all snake lover.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Snake.
> 
> I don't like them at all, even as in the form of toy. To me, a dead snake is a good snake.
> 
> Sorry!! to you all snake lover.


RODENT LOVER !


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> RODENT LOVER !



Not quite also.

A dead rodent, is a good rodent. in this case.


----------



## teresaf

This is the only insect that gives me the heebie-geebies....if I found one of any size crawling on me I would have a heart attack.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

teresaf said:


> This is the only insect that gives me the heebie-geebies....if I found one of any size crawling on me I would have a heart attack.


That is one mean looking centipede. 
I don't mind them, but that one looks pretty scary and I bet it can give a nasty and possibly poisonous bite too. 
Good reason to be nervous.


----------



## Turtlepete

Tom said:


> If you ever come out here to visit, I am totally locking you in the reptile room with all the roach bins until you get over it!!!



Depends on the roaches. The little guys we feed to reptiles give me the heebie jeebies a little bit, but I can handle them. It's the big guys we get in South Florida. The ones the size of your hand that you smash with a hammer, hear a CRUNCH, and they keep running. I kid you not. They are indestructible.

Well, I've found the kitchen disposal gets the job well done….


----------



## Turtlepete

Ok, for whoever said lizards are scary….


----------



## Gillian M

I agree with those who said: snakes and spiders, but to your surprise, I'm scared to death of......*DOGS!*

The moment I see a dog I begin to tremble with fear. People don't seem to believe this because dogs are the _favourites _when it comes to choosing a pet. Let alone that, they are very loyal, and are anything but 'wild' so as to say. Just can't help it.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you ever used a lighter to burn one on the gas tank of your car while you were filling it with gas? If yes, I saw the video…


Lmao no I can never get that close. But I must see the video myself!


----------



## jaizei

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lmao no I can never get that close. But I must see the video myself!


http://www.syracuse.com/us-news/index.ssf/2015/09/gas_station_fire_spider_video_lighter.html


----------



## kirsty Johnston

jaizei said:


> http://www.syracuse.com/us-news/index.ssf/2015/09/gas_station_fire_spider_video_lighter.html


Oh dear! Lol


----------



## teresaf

Gillian Moore said:


> I agree with those who said: snakes and spiders, but to your surprise, I'm scared to death of......*DOGS!*
> 
> The moment I see a dog I begin to tremble with fear. People don't seem to believe this because dogs are the _favourites _when it comes to choosing a pet. Let alone that, they are very loyal, and are anything but 'wild' so as to say. Just can't help it.


You can try holding small puppies and work yourself up to older larger dogs.I saw this on a program. Worth a shot... I mention this because dogs are everywhere. That would be a tough phobia to live with long term. I would'nt want to live not knowing when I'd be faced with a the next ferocious(in your mind) dog.


----------



## Floof

bouaboua said:


> Snake.
> 
> I don't like them at all, even as in the form of toy. To me, a dead snake is a good snake.
> 
> Sorry!! to you all snake lover.



I'm crying on the inside, for any snake you encounter.
... Yeah, I'm one of those crazy snake lovers! But you have to admit, whether you like them or not, they DO serve an important purpose in the wild - keeping down the population of those rodents you hate.


----------



## bouaboua

Floof said:


> I'm crying on the inside, for any snake you encounter.
> ... Yeah, I'm one of those crazy snake lovers! But you have to admit, whether you like them or not, they DO serve an important purpose in the wild - keeping down the population of those rodents you hate.


Maybe I'm been little over the board. I'm also fully aware the purpose of the snake in the wild, but if I don't look into one, I'm okay with. My wife are totally have no desire even to hear the name of snake been mentioned. nonetheless of see one in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Gillian M

teresaf said:


> You can try holding small puppies and work yourself up to older larger dogs.I saw this on a program. Worth a shot... I mention this because dogs are everywhere. That would be a tough phobia to live with long term. I would'nt want to live not knowing when I'd be faced with a the next ferocious(in your mind) dog.


Thanks your advice, however I just wouldn't dare carry/hold even a puppy. (It is a dog after all). As for dogs being everywhere, well, thank GOD that they are NOT here in the Middle East. Only the VERY rich have dogs. And these people are about 5% of the population. So that doesn't really worry me.


----------



## Elohi

I'm ridiculously afraid of crickets. The bigger, the more intense the fear. I'm also afraid of anything that jumps and has little to no control over what it lands on. So kamikaze anything (June bugs, grasshoppers, katydids, roaches, praying mantis, ect). Ok apparently I'm afraid of bugs. LOL. 
I'm also afraid of most spiders. 
Other than insects and arachnids, I'm not afraid of any other animals.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Insect eating plants, anyone?


----------



## Elohi

Omg and fire ants!! Ok I'm not afraid of them I just hate them because I'm super allergic to them. DBF!!!! They all can DBF!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

By Fire? I've got something new to work on while I try to sleep.


----------



## Elohi

Yep, they all can die by fire. Hate the invasive little ********. Lol


----------



## spud's_mum

jaizei said:


>


That looks like something i'd do!

I'm only really scared of insects like caterpillars. 

Oh and maggots, all little wormy things! If I see them I freeze or scream. Also spiders! EW!


----------



## teresaf

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your advice, however I just wouldn't dare carry/hold even a puppy. (It is a dog after all). As for dogs being everywhere, well, thank GOD that they are NOT here in the Middle East. Only the VERY rich have dogs. And these people are about 5% of the population. So that doesn't really worry me.


 sometimes I forget where everybody is Located. I'm on my phone so it doesn't show. here in the US they are everywhere. Everyone has one or five(like me...).


----------



## teresaf

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Insect eating plants, anyone?


Little shop of horrors! I love it!


----------



## Tom

I have a friend who owns and trains some bears. He has a placard on his wall.

"Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Except bears. Bears can kill you." 


I wouldn't call it fear, but I have a healthy respect for any of the big animals that can kill you like big cats, bears, crocs, cape buffalo and some of the venomous snakes. I work with some of these animals from time to time. I don't tremble with fear at the sight of them, but I am well aware of what could happen if something goes wrong.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I often wonder if we shouldn't be frightened of larva


----------



## Gillian M

teresaf said:


> sometimes I forget where everybody is Located. I'm on my phone so it doesn't show. here in the US they are everywhere. Everyone has one or five(like me...).


I know. They're all over in the West especially Europe and USA. Here, (as I told you) only the *RICH* can afford them and therefore have them.You have to keep in mind that:

1) dogs are costly to buy
2) taking care of them also costs a lot.
3) the rich here own dogs to guard the property, in which case the dog isn't a pet, therefore only its owners see it. Better for those like me!


----------



## Pebbles&Petunias

Tom said:


> I train animals for movies and TV. Been doing it since the mid 90's.
> 
> I'm actually on a tortoise job today. Got 4 of my leopard tortoises here.


Dude that is one of the coolest jobs possible! I would only dream of having a job that cool!!


----------



## Nephelle

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I often wonder if we shouldn't be frightened of larva
> View attachment 151004



Holy crap. What is that? Is that a BUG?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nephelle said:


> Holy crap. What is that? Is that a BUG?!


That is a caterpillar ! Great looking insect, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looking closely, you can see at the end opposite the "head" area, there are small, sucker type legs/feet. Probably works very well with birds, but if I were hungry, I bet it would taste like peanut butter.


----------



## Nephelle

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That is a caterpillar ! Great looking insect, wouldn't you agree?





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Looking closely, you can see at the end opposite the "head" area, there are small, sucker type legs/feet. Probably works very well with birds, but if I were hungry, I bet it would taste like peanut butter.



!!!!! 

THIS is a caterpillar! 







Awwww. 

That looks like a venomous snake and my worst nightmare had a baby. What does it turn into?! Also please tell me it lives in some remote part of the world and no where near Pennsylvania!!

...if you eat one, however, I would like to know about the peanut butter. 

...also, in reference to the OP, my answer is that. THAT. 

hahahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I often wonder if we shouldn't be frightened of larva
> View attachment 151004



I've seen pictures of this caterpillar before, Ken. Do you know what kind of butterfly/moth it turns into?


----------



## ascott

Lexiii said:


> Moths. I am terrified of moths.



Ok so this one made me laugh really loud..woke the dog up..lol..


----------



## ascott

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! My sister is afraid of moths too -and butterflies actually. She has been afraid of them her whole life. When we were both in our early 20's we were walking into an apartment building lobby one evening and a giant moth actually FLEW INTO HER MOUTH. It was so shocking. As if she wasn't already terrified of them! Her mouth was covered in powder! blech!



LMAOFFFFFF!!!


----------



## ascott

jaizei said:


> You just have to learn their weaknesses; like lions with toilet paper.




Ok so I had to google lion and toilet paper...what a yahoo...but I love the camera work..could actually feel anxious watching it..


----------



## ascott

Gillian Moore said:


> I agree with those who said: snakes and spiders, but to your surprise, I'm scared to death of......*DOGS!*
> 
> The moment I see a dog I begin to tremble with fear. People don't seem to believe this because dogs are the _favourites _when it comes to choosing a pet. Let alone that, they are very loyal, and are anything but 'wild' so as to say. Just can't help it.



My cousin is deathly afraid of dogs..and bees...she once tried to leap from a moving auto when one was sucked in through the window..if her boyfriend had not grabbed her she would have leaped..


----------



## Gillian M

ascott said:


> My cousin is deathly afraid of dogs..and bees...she once tried to leap from a moving auto when one was sucked in through the window..if her boyfriend had not grabbed her she would have leaped..


Hello.  So now we're *two* who are scared of dogs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ken, do you know what kind of butterfly/moth it turns into?


No. I do wish I did though …


----------



## Tom

ascott said:


> My cousin is deathly afraid of dogs..and bees...she once tried to leap from a moving auto when one was sucked in through the window..if her boyfriend had not grabbed her she would have leaped..



Show her this:


----------



## Tom

And record her reaction for us.


----------



## Lexiii

ascott said:


> Ok so this one made me laugh really loud..woke the dog up..lol..


It really makes life hard in the summer. I won't take the poor dog out after dark, lol.


----------



## ascott

Tom said:


> Show her this:
> View attachment 152934



Fantastic...she would run screaming and cussing at me just for trying to show her the pic..lol


----------



## ascott

Lexiii said:


> It really makes life hard in the summer. I won't take the poor dog out after dark, lol.



Lol...you're killing me here..lol...I would suggest turning the light out about 5 minutes before potty break...slowly open the door and shove the dog out them quickly slam it shut....lol


----------



## jeffjeff

do people count? The things sciencetists mess with and are capable of creating scares the crap out of me. Some things should be left well alone.


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> Omg and fire ants!! Ok I'm not afraid of them I just hate them because I'm super allergic to them. DBF!!!! They all can DBF!!


it took me a few minutes to get that fires probably the best solution.


----------



## Nephelle

I had to know. The nightmare snake caterpillar that was obviously made of darkness and terror turns into....








Sorry, Lexiii.


----------



## Lexiii

If that was in my house, I would go to a hotel.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Another vote for spiders. *shudders*


----------



## Gillian M

Lexiii said:


> If that was in my house, I would go to a hotel.


That bad?!


----------



## AnimalLady

Nephelle said:


> I had to know. The nightmare snake caterpillar that was obviously made of darkness and terror turns into....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Lexiii.


A visual was soo not necessary!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nephelle said:


> I had to know. The nightmare snake caterpillar that was obviously made of darkness and terror turns into....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Lexiii.


Thank You My Dear ! ! And I mean that with all of my heart. I truthfully wanted to know, I simply lacked the dedicated motivation to track it down on my own. You are my heroine now!


----------



## Lexiii

One hot summer night there was a giant moth flapping around my bedroom. I pulled the blankets over my head and screamed for my husband, but he was sleeping downstairs and didn't hear me. I spent the whole night under the covers, woke up covered in sweat. I could feel the thing hitting the blankets trying to get me. 

In the morning he found it on the ceiling over my bed. It was the size of a bird I swear to God. Of course he caught it and chased me around the house with it. 


There could be ten people sitting in a room, and if a moth shows up it will fly directly at me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lexiii said:


> One hot summer night there was a giant moth flapping around my bedroom. I pulled the blankets over my head and screamed for my husband, but he was sleeping downstairs and didn't hear me. I spent the whole night under the covers, woke up covered in sweat. I could feel the thing hitting the blankets trying to get me.
> 
> In the morning he found it on the ceiling over my bed. It was the size of a bird I swear to God. Of course he caught it and chased me around the house with it.
> 
> 
> There could be ten people sitting in a room, and if a moth shows up it will fly directly at me.


Hmmmmm.
Either you are a bright light to a moth, shining like a candle...
or you smell of moth pheromones!


----------



## AnimalLady

Lexiii said:


> One hot summer night there was a giant moth flapping around my bedroom. I pulled the blankets over my head and screamed for my husband, but he was sleeping downstairs and didn't hear me. I spent the whole night under the covers, woke up covered in sweat. I could feel the thing hitting the blankets trying to get me.
> 
> In the morning he found it on the ceiling over my bed. It was the size of a bird I swear to God. Of course he caught it and chased me around the house with it.
> 
> 
> There could be ten people sitting in a room, and if a moth shows up it will fly directly at me.



My husband has the same thing going with Palmetto Bugs (the huge flying cockroaches!!) There could be 20 people outside and the things will fly directly at him and just dive bomb him! If I see any before he does, I back the hell away from him! LOL!!


----------



## Lexiii

AnimalLady said:


> My husband has the same thing going with Palmetto Bugs (the huge flying cockroaches!!) There could be 20 people outside and the things will fly directly at him and just dive bomb him! If I see any before he does, I back the hell away from him! LOL!!


Those things are disgusting! I was terrified the whole time I was in Florida.


----------



## Lexiii

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Either you are a bright light to a moth, shining like a candle...
> or you smell of moth pheromones!


I'm going with the smell theory, lol!


----------



## Gillian M

Lexiii said:


> I'm going with the smell theory, lol!


A good choice, you've made.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

I've worked in a few zoos, farms, and research vivariums, and spent much time in the wild with a wide range of animals. Animal fears - large groups of free roaming monkeys (maybe some sort of lingering fear regarding those damn flying monkeys in Wizard of Oz). A single monkey or even two or three is okay, but when 20 or so come running towards you, I actually experience hard fear, I even get panicky. I've experienced this a few times, they were not quite need to change my under wear moments, but pretty close to it. Elephants in person (okay to look at in a zoo or at a great distance in the wild) but not in person to work with or encounter in the wild.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I often wonder if we shouldn't be frightened of larva
> View attachment 151004


The Florida Giant Swallowtail butterfly has caterpillars that look exactly like bird poop!


----------



## AnimalLady

Will said:


> I've worked in a few zoos, farms, and research vivariums, and spent much time in the wild with a wide range of animals. Animal fears - large groups of free roaming monkeys (maybe some sort of lingering fear regarding those damn flying monkeys in Wizard of Oz). A single monkey or even two or three is okay, but when 20 or so come running towards you, I actually experience hard fear, I even get panicky. I've experienced this a few times, they were not quite need to change my under wear moments, but pretty close to it. Elephants in person (okay to look at in a zoo or at a great distance in the wild) but not in person to work with or encounter in the wild.



Uhhh yea, that would scare the crap outta me!

I always thought of Monkeys to be kind, sweet creatures, UNTIL that story aired about the woman who's pet monkey ate her friends face off! Scared of the fkers ever since! My son has been trying to get me to go to Monkey Jungle, NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN. Their father can take them!

Elephants, the closest ive ever been to one was at the zoo, huge, gorgeous creatures they are!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

AnimalLady said:


> Uhhh yea, that would scare the crap outta me!
> 
> I always thought of Monkeys to be kind, sweet creatures, UNTIL that story aired about the woman who's pet monkey ate her friends face off! Scared of the fkers ever since! My son has been trying to get me to go to Monkey Jungle, NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN. Their father can take them!
> 
> Elephants, the closest ive ever been to one was at the zoo, huge, gorgeous creatures they are!


The face episode was a chimp, they are scary one on one. 

A friend worked at a open range zoo on an island off the coast of Georgia. There were two or maybe three groups of lemurs that free ranged the whole island, each about 20+ members. She walked me onto a bridge, handed me some meal worms then banged on the guard rail. About 20 lemurs came running for their meal worm treats. This was one way she had to monitor them, it's not like they were in a cage. That was sorta freaky. Lemurs are as gentle as a primate gets, and that was freaky.

When I was in VietNam now some 15 years ago, I would see several Macaques come down to the far shore of a river everyday and play and bath in the water. I wanted to get a picture, but across the river was to far for the image to be anything other than a brown fuzzy thing among the green foliage. I got the clever idea of swimming across with camera raised above the water, sorta one handed dog paddle stroke. I got real close and had the full undivided attention of many macaques. One shutter click and they decided I was not benign and they all screamed and ran. Just the scream they let out chilled me. I am glad they ran instead of deciding they should further enter the water and attack. I have accidentally stepped on cats' tails and they scream, but nothing like this.

Lastly I was in South Africa looking at tortoises now 6 years ago, and while driving along a road way out there in the lower Karoo, I saw a band of several dozens (50? 75?) Baboons go running from one tree island to another. The plan had been to look around the tree islands as potential sanctuaries from all the otherwise open desert to find tortoises. When I got out of the car I heard the baboons screaming back at the tree island they left. So, why did they leave, and should I go there? The island of trees they went to was now out of the question, the island they came from had something going on that chased many many baboons away. I looked elsewhere for tortoises that moment in the trip.

Some of the scenes from the most recent Planet of the Apes cause hair on my neck to bristle. Large groups of roving monkeys are scary.


----------



## Nephelle

Will said:


> I've worked in a few zoos, farms, and research vivariums, and spent much time in the wild with a wide range of animals. Animal fears - large groups of free roaming monkeys (maybe some sort of lingering fear regarding those damn flying monkeys in Wizard of Oz). A single monkey or even two or three is okay, but when 20 or so come running towards you, I actually experience hard fear, I even get panicky. I've experienced this a few times, they were not quite need to change my under wear moments, but pretty close to it. Elephants in person (okay to look at in a zoo or at a great distance in the wild) but not in person to work with or encounter in the wild.





AnimalLady said:


> Uhhh yea, that would scare the crap outta me!
> 
> I always thought of Monkeys to be kind, sweet creatures, UNTIL that story aired about the woman who's pet monkey ate her friends face off! Scared of the fkers ever since! My son has been trying to get me to go to Monkey Jungle, NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN. Their father can take them!
> 
> Elephants, the closest ive ever been to one was at the zoo, huge, gorgeous creatures they are!



My mom worked in zoo when she was younger, and at feeding time a monkey bit the top of her ring finger on her left hand down to the second knuckle clean off. They got it back and sewed it on, but she can't feel in it and it's a little crooked hahahaha. 

For all the weird stories about scars, though, she had a great one!


----------



## Nephelle

Lexiii said:


> I'm going with the smell theory, lol!



Be a flame, Lexiii, be a flame!

Or, be a bug zapper!


----------



## Nephelle

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Florida Giant Swallowtail butterfly has caterpillars that look exactly like bird poop!



I was like noooo....that would be weird.

But you're right. It does look exactly like bird poop. Talk about good camoflauge! 

MORE PICTURES. I'm a visual kinda girl and my Google-fu is strong!


----------



## AnimalLady

Will said:


> The face episode was a chimp, they are scary one on one.
> 
> A friend worked at a open range zoo on an island off the coast of Georgia. There were two or maybe three groups of lemurs that free ranged the whole island, each about 20+ members. She walked me onto a bridge, handed me some meal worms then banged on the guard rail. About 20 lemurs came running for their meal worm treats. This was one way she had to monitor them, it's not like they were in a cage. That was sorta freaky. Lemurs are as gentle as a primate gets, and that was freaky.
> 
> When I was in VietNam now some 15 years ago, I would see several Macaques come down to the far shore of a river everyday and play and bath in the water. I wanted to get a picture, but across the river was to far for the image to be anything other than a brown fuzzy thing among the green foliage. I got the clever idea of swimming across with camera raised above the water, sorta one handed dog paddle stroke. I got real close and had the full undivided attention of many macaques. One shutter click and they decided I was not benign and they all screamed and ran. Just the scream they let out chilled me. I am glad they ran instead of deciding they should further enter the water and attack. I have accidentally stepped on cats' tails and they scream, but nothing like this.
> 
> Lastly I was in South Africa looking at tortoises now 6 years ago, and while driving along a road way out there in the lower Karoo, I saw a band of several dozens (50? 75?) Baboons go running from one tree island to another. The plan had been to look around the tree islands as potential sanctuaries from all the otherwise open desert to find tortoises. When I got out of the car I heard the baboons screaming back at the tree island they left. So, why did they leave, and should I go there? The island of trees they went to was now out of the question, the island they came from had something going on that chased many many baboons away. I looked elsewhere for tortoises that moment in the trip.
> 
> Some of the scenes from the most recent Planet of the Apes cause hair on my neck to bristle. Large groups of roving monkeys are scary.




You seem like a really good person to have a drink with and just chat. I bet you have stories for days!

What is your line of work?

PS~ I had to google Macaques, crazy., you are very brave.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

AnimalLady said:


> You seem like a really good person to have a drink with and just chat. I bet you have stories for days!
> 
> What is your line of work?
> 
> PS~ I had to google Macaques, crazy., you are very brave.


Right now it's all mice all the time doing oncology research. Funny though, I miss working with monkeys, one on one is okay.


----------



## AnimalLady

Will said:


> Right now it's all mice all the time doing oncology research. Funny though, I miss working with monkeys, one on one is okay.



VERY COOL! Well, whenever you're in the mood to share some more of your stories, go right ahead. I find them fascinating!


----------

